# Why do people say "feeling better" instead of &quo



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

I've had DP since early childhood and wasn't diagnosed until about a month or two ago. Everyday is an up and down, like with depression only I go up and down in my panic stages due to the obsessive thinking/worrying pattern that composes what DP is. I have every symptom. I see in 2D, can't feel my body, skin, anything...completely out of touch with reality, it seems. I zone out, lose time, no emotions, don't recognize my own voice, all while my face is blank and my mind is constantly ranting about something...jumping from subject to subject, until I realize that I'm still in DP, in which some panic ensues and shit starts all over again.

I've only had a few short instances of no DP in my life...all after I was diagnosed and my condition was explained to me. When I had no DP, I felt, I was, I didn't even know what I had been worried about...I was normal. This is turning into a rant, but my question is HAS ANYONE BEEN ABLE TO COMPLETELY TURN THEIR DP OFF?

Sorry if I sound like an asshole, but I still fight with the condition a lot, which is a bad attitude to have when you're trying to get over it, but I would like to hear what people have to say about their first known moments of recovery...how it feels, etc. Because, as I understand it, DP is a reaction to a traumatic event, not a mood. I feel like I am going to snap out of it in an instant instead of getting better gradually. PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong on this!!

And what is the difference between PTSD and DP? I know sometimes dissociation can happen hand in hand with PTSD, but how does one diagnostically distinguish the two? DP happens as the result of stress as does PTSD, but what makes the two different?

I hope everyone is doing well with their coping on this. On a positive note, I've informed myself...read Shaun O Connor's manuscript (excellent resource btw) and "stranger in the mirror." I've also started the B12, Omegas, a healthy diet minus everything that isn't healthy including caffeine, cigarettes, and alcohol. I've also jumped back into pilates and yoga, even as weird as it feels...it's still good for the body. I'm also on prozac and klonopin now (first time in my life I've actually wanted some help from meds).

From my dream to yours,

Taylor


----------



## mastermind2007 (May 1, 2007)

Well, just read my thread "Sports & Athletic Action".
That pretty much describes how I found one way to deal with it (partly).


----------

